# Lumber From Rockler?



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm a little bored on a rainy Saturday night boys.. The scrap pile in the shop is gettin' low, and I'm waiting on a lumber load from one of the friends. I was browsing Rockler and saw that they sell Lumber, veneer, exotics, ect. Just a few questions..

Has anyone bought wood from Rockler online?
Too pricey, Reasonably priced?
Condition of the wood, Good/Bad?

Thanks Gents!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Locodcdude said:


> I'm a little bored on a rainy Saturday night boys.. The scrap pile in the shop is gettin' low, and I'm waiting on a lumber load from one of the friends. I was browsing Rockler and saw that they sell Lumber, veneer, exotics, ect. Just a few questions..
> 
> Has anyone bought wood from Rockler online?
> Too pricey, Reasonably priced?
> ...


Pricey? It all depends upon your point of view and reference.

George


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm talking general pricing of wood from a hardwood dealer. Do you think Rockler would be a good source for purchasing wood from if there aren't any hardwood dealers close by?


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've bought from Rockler many of times. All good except one experience which was fed ex's fault but they refunded my shipping costs anyway. 
Wood personally I like to chose piece by piece. But they have fair prices I think.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here in the Northwest I have a Rockler's and a Woodcraft within 30 miles or so. I also have several hardwood dealers. Only time I buy any wood from Rockler is if either I'm close by and need 1 piece or if I can't get at any of the other places. Quality is fine. Price is a bit higher than all the other sources.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I live in town with one of Rockler/Woodcrafts Suppliers. Check them out Directly: http://www.westpennhardwoods.com


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My opinion is that it is too expensive. You are adding too many things to the wood. They have to buy it from a mill that processes it, they have overhead, it all ends up in your lap. Find a mill in your area (you are in PA for goodness sake, one of the traditional WW areas). You can do cheaper and better in my opinion.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

We have a wonderful lumberyard just up the road(Delawar Country Supply), that has loads of rare and exotics, rough or milled. And a Woodworkers Wharehouse. Why use online when you can touch and see the wood before buying???


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

My site has a lumber price list comparison chart. The very right-most listing is labled "Outrageously expensive". That's Rockler.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are looking for mail order woor try walllumber.com

G


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

My local Rockler has quite a selection of boards and turning blanks. The boards are mostly surfaced 2 faces to 3/4" or slightly less. Occasionally, they have a sale on a pile of rough domestic species, often red oak. Even the sale prices are far above what I pay at hardwood suppliers and the quality is low. If you only want a board or two of some exotic, you don't care if it was flattened or if it's machine marked, you don't need any other thickness, money isn't an issue an you have no other sources....


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally I won't buy wood unless I can see it myself and pick it. Also Pa. has some really good suppliers especially inthe southeast area of the state.


Bob D.


----------



## Ahlem (Nov 28, 2010)

If you want to try something unique, use green lumber from a local tree service. They are everywhere. You just need to know where you can use green lumber and not fail. Some musical instruments, Canoes and some types of seating only use green. If you find the right supply, it can be pretty cheap too.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Rockler can meet a need for hardwood. If you have the need then Rockler is your answer.

Typically, Rockler is on the expensive side for most hardwoods. 

What I would suggest is to get on the E-Mail list for your Rockler store. Occasionally they will offer "A Deal" on hardwood. The problem with the deal is that many pro shops are also on the E-Mail list. Frequently when the deal is good, they will come in and buy all the hardwood that is on special. You will need to be there first thing in the morning of the sale. Remember that the objective of the store manager is to move product as directed by corporate.


----------



## kevindominguez (May 18, 2011)

I suggest you look for a lumber dealer personally. You should be able to inspect all of the wood with your own eyes. Never leave it to some1 elese to judge the quality of your wood.


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I live near Rockler in Pasadena and just down the street from them there's a lumber supplier. Rockler's lumber is good but the supplier is a bit cheaper and has a better selection. I too like to see the wood before a buy it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Inspecting wood before you purchase is certainly the ideal way to do business.

Unfortunately there are many, many of us that live in areas where locally available wood is very limited. Frequently even what is available is not of the best quality.

George


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Here in the Northwest I have a Rockler's and a Woodcraft within 30 miles or so. I also have several hardwood dealers. Only time I buy any wood from Rockler is if either I'm close by and need 1 piece or if I can't get at any of the other places. Quality is fine. Price is a bit higher than all the other sources.


 
Try crosscut hardwoods dowtown seatte, the *best* place I ever shopped for lumber....


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank's for all of the kind words guys. I appreciate the good advice. In my area I don't have really good suppliers near here. A Lowes, and a HD. I've got a Luhrs down the street from them, and there's a "Lumber Yard" about 5 miles from my house. I've yet to check them out to see what they carry. I drove in there once and it looked like doors, 2x's, and building materials. Tomorrow's another day!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

verdesardog said:


> Try crosscut hardwoods dowtown seatte, the best place I ever shopped for lumber....


They're one of the hardwood dealers I was talking about. Compton lumber right across the street is pretty good too.


----------

